# 23 month old with tummy bug



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

My DD has a vomiting and diarohea bug, just 6 weeks after the last one! Last time the diarohea went on for days and she had a really bloated abdomen. Looking back I think it was because I continued to give her her normal diet including dairy. This time round I have only given her toast, dry crackers, bread, bananas, rice and dry cereals. Today I gave her a small amount of roast chicken for some protein. What I am wondering is how long I need to keep her off dairy and fatty foods for?. She loves cheese, yoghurts and milk on her weetabix so it is hard saying no to her. The last bout of diarrohea was yesterday afternoon and she last vomited yesterday morning. She is drinking water well now. The other thing is that she has really bad wind which distresses her because she thinks she is about to have more diarrohea, is this normal? I am hoping she is back to full strength by next sunday as we are going on holiday!

Thanks for your time,
Jenny x


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
you really need to keep her off dairy for a good  few days then reintroduce gradually. the wind is quite normal! The longer u can leave her off the quicker the gastro tract will recover but on the other hand u dont want to stress her out! if she really wants it try a small ammount and see how she gets on.
have good hols!
andrea


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Andrea,

Is it ok to give her fruit and vegetables and things like baked beans? Just leave off cheese, yogurt, eggs and milk etc.? Is red meat and fish ok to give her? I am anxious that she doesn't lose too much weight as she is quite skinny anyway. I also want her to have the energy to enjoy her holiday.

Sorry to ask so many questions. I really appreciate your time.

Jenny x


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry just seen this! u can give her anything but go easy on the acidic fruits
andrea


----------

